# Lights in Resi Garage



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

4 is nice. 

Blow it up with some HO T5's.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Two 300-watt clear incandescents in porcelain keyless sockets?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Kaffeene said:


> 4 is nice.
> 
> Blow it up with some HO T5's.


HO only wanted two, I told him at least 4.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

A Little Short said:


> HO only wanted two, I told him at least 4.


 even two is decent if the HO isn't planning to do a lot of work in there apart from parking. It's still an improvement over what most garages have.


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Two 300-watt clear incandescents in porcelain keyless sockets?


That could work. Twice the wattage and half the lumens. :whistling2:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Two 300-watt clear incandescents in porcelain keyless sockets?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

A Little Short said:


> HO only wanted two, I told him at least 4.


Two T-5 HO's will do it:thumbsup:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> Two T-5 HO's will do it:thumbsup:


Then they could use it as a tanning booth.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

only with the right lamps and sunglasses!:laughing:


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

I put 2-3 8' tandems (4 lamps) in all garages


----------

